# Gildenname für Hordengilde auf Mug'thol



## Mondenkynd (3. März 2007)

Als zukünftiger Gildenmeister würde mich Interessieren, welcher Name euch ansprechen würde um der Gilde beizutreten. Es geht sich nur um den Namen nicht um Members, Lvl., etc.

Freue mich über eure Meinung!


----------



## Nugatbit (3. März 2007)

auf welchem server spielst du?
ich spielauf aman'thul und dethecus!!!


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. März 2007)

Nugatbit schrieb:


> auf welchem server spielst du?
> ich spielauf aman'thul und dethecus!!!



Mug'Thol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dick Turpin (5. März 2007)

Die Namen klingen nicht nach Horde.
Nimm "Schlachtfest" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bleib erstmal bei deinen anderen Charakteren den Menschen.


----------



## Lerun (5. März 2007)

Also mich würde keiner der von dir genannten ansprechen.
Liegt wohl daran daß ich mehr RP orientiert bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (6. März 2007)

Dick schrieb:


> Die Namen klingen nicht nach Horde.
> Nimm "Schlachtfest"
> 
> 
> ...



Denke mal meine Charwahl kannst du mir überlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (6. März 2007)

Mh, also Cowboys from Hell find ich irgendwie suspekt.
Ich hab im Hinterkopf ein Bild von Thunderbluff *hust* ^^

Wer das liest ist tot klingt stark nach PvP Twink Gilde imo.

Das einzige was mich auch nur ansatzweise anspricht wäre Damage Inc..alles andere spricht mich nich wirklich an :S


----------



## Mondenkynd (6. März 2007)

len schrieb:


> Mh, also Cowboys from Hell find ich irgendwie suspekt.
> Ich hab im Hinterkopf ein Bild von Thunderbluff *hust* ^^
> 
> Wer das liest ist tot klingt stark nach PvP Twink Gilde imo.
> ...



Kopf an Kopf rennen.....mh denke werde auch <Damage Inc>, <WerDasLiestIstTod> nehmen oder <Das A-Team>, wobei das erstes und zweites natürlich schon was krasses hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (6. März 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Kopf an Kopf rennen.....mh denke werde auch <Damage Inc>, <WerDasLiestIstTod> nehmen oder <Das A-Team>, wobei das erstes und zweites natürlich schon was krasses hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir gefallen keine von denen.

Mein eigener Vorschlag daher: Dark Knights of Salvation. Oder falls Dark Knights nicht zusagt: Force of Salvation.


----------



## kane4life (13. März 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Mug'Thol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hey ich glaube damage inc is schon weg.....


----------



## Sartanshexer (13. März 2007)

<werdasliestisttod> ist doch ein geiler name ich brauch ne gilde die humor hatt und der name verspricht so einiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (28. März 2007)

Ich wette du hast dich schon längst entschieden, aber ich hätte Cowboys from Hell genommen.
Da stell ich mir nette Kühe äh Tauren mit Riesenhüten und Sporen vor, die so richtig frotshockmäßig (also nicht dass frostshock jetzt den meisten damage macht, is mir klar^^) schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal
Wenn du schon so lustige Spaßnamen nimmst, kannste auch sowas nehmen wie
..<sucht eine Gilde>
oder ..<sucht Gildennamen>
viel spaß


----------



## ElMatador (4. April 2007)

also wen du so fragst gefallen mir alle ne ich würde weiter suchen ....
bis auf das wer der liest ist tot das is lustig ^^


----------

